# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  StyleXP v2.16

## Sherri

StyleXP v2.16 eshte nji software qe ndryshon pamjen e windowsit tuaj screensaver,desktop,logons etj
me kete program mund te ndryshoni pamjen grafike te windows xp psh mund ta ktheni temen e windows xp ne nji teme macintosh panther

meshkuj :
Code:
http://www.tgtsoft.com/downloads/Sty...tallFemale.zip

femra :
Code:
http://www.tgtsoft.com/downloads/StyleXPInstallMale.zip

kujt i pelqen programi dhe do ta vazhdoje perdorimin e tij dhe pasi te kete skaduar trial do i jap keygen.me kontaktoni ne pvt

----------

